# ORCA vs Cannondale Synapse



## rich24 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm 6'2'', 200 pds.
I'm looking for a long ride quality bike.
I don't race but do long distance for training. (do mtb race). The frame does not have to be as stiff as my Cervelo R3.

I prefere the line of the ORCA over the Synapse.
Base on review the ORCA offer a good ride quality.
Some people have problemes with the ORBEA frame and customer service. Crack close of the seat post.

The Synapse have great review on ride quality.
More classic look and $800.00 less expensive compare tho the ORCA.
Around 100g heavier....so what.

Thanks


----------



## Orbea Fett (May 19, 2009)

Based on what you are looking to do with the bike "long ride quality bike", the Synapse makes more sense, since it is Cannondale's more "relaxed" geometry and a more comfort focus than the Orca. If you have your mind set on an Orbea, the new Onix might be a better fit.


----------



## Inferno218 (Jan 25, 2009)

At your size I would definatly go for the Synapse. 3 people includint myself have cracked the TT on the Orca with no-warranty... I am 5"10 at 155 the others were no more than 175lb range. 100 grams heavier in the frame is worth if it holds up.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Inferno218 said:


> At your size I would [definitely] go for the Synapse. 3 people [including] myself have cracked the TT on the Orca with no-warranty... I am 5"10 at 155 the others were no more than 175lb range. 100 grams heavier in the frame is worth if it holds up.


That is really unfortunate, I'm sorry you had a bad experience. 

I am about your same size at 5'11" 160. I bought my Orca as frame/fork used off ebay. I've been riding it for just over a year without issue. It's a 2007 model size 57.

I've hit potholes, jumped small curbs, and even popped wheelies on it; no problems. It also fell over once and scratched the top tube clear coat; again, without issue. 

I've never ridden a Synapse but I know Cannondale makes great products. I can however fully vouch for my Orbea. I for one, would highly recommend it.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

BunnV said:


> That is really unfortunate, I'm sorry you had a bad experience.
> 
> I am about your same size at 5'11" 160. I bought my Orca as frame/fork used off ebay. I've been riding it for just over a year without issue. It's a 2007 model size 57.
> 
> ...


I have an 07 with 7000 miles on it and I ride mostly chip seal based roads. Love the bike.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

+1 for the Onix - very comfortable bike


----------



## CampbellU (Jun 26, 2008)

I am 220 pounds and have the 09 Orca. I had a Specialized Roubaix previous and the ORCA is stiffer but still comfortable. The bike is strong and rides great. I did ride the Cannondale nice bike but preffered the Orca as it climbed better


----------

